# Ceremonies for a fictional religion



## Stormcat (Nov 23, 2015)

In my story, The Church of Zwebog is a massive, monolithic theocracy. Because it has seeped into every facet of life it's only natural that they have a few ceremonial motions to go through for certain life milestones. Birth, death, marriage, and the like. The problem is, My mind immediately goes to christian-type ceremonies when this church is not christian at all! I need some help designing the following ceremonial events:

*Initiation ceremony:* A previously unaffiliated character joins the church (unwillingly I may add). I keep thinking of baptisms, but surely there must be something besides being splashed with water to indicate a person has joined the religion.
*
Funeral Rites:* A character who is high up in the church hierarchy passes away. It's only natural to have some kind of funeral. But once again I only know of the christian rites.

*Marriage*: Fairly straightforward. A man and woman get married. But what should one do in the ceremony? BTW, this is a coerced marriage, not one done out of love.

"*sabbath*" *mass*: One day out of the week is set aside as "holy". This means the people must go to the holy building and observe and participate in various rites. Jews do this on saturday, Christians do this on Sunday, I think I'll make my cult here do it on Wednesday. But what exactly does the holy man do? other than spout hateful rhetoric?

Incidentally, I need to develop some terminology to go with this religion, but Christian terms keep seeping in.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 23, 2015)

You cold have something involving blood for initiation.  Either drawing a few drops of the initiate and burning or otherwise giving them to deity. Or you could have all present each draw a drop of blood and comingle them and mark the initiate with this comingled blood using ritual markings. Or maybe s/he gets a tattoo.  Or they could share a ritual meal of specific foods symbolizing specific aspects of the religion. Or combine a few of these or do something totally else.

As for funerary rites, think about how the body is disposed of.  Is it burned?  Buried?  Hurled off a cliff?  Cast out to sea on a boat?  Base your rite around that.

Marriage depends on the purpose of marriage in the society.  It could be similar to initiation (the bride or groom joins the family of the other).  It could be about two adults forming a new and independent family unit.  It could be the completion of a contract--Bride has done XYZ and is now ready to take a Groom; all parties being in agreement, the deal is sealed.

Figure out why you have holy days and how often they would be.  Judeo-Christian tradition has weekly holy days because it took their god six days to make the world and he rested on the seventh.  Some faiths have monthly rites, not weekly ones.  Or seasonal ones.  As to what you do, think about what usually happens.  Some retelling of the god-story and a ritual meal of some sort, even if it's only bread and wine.  

As for terminology, make words up.


----------



## Wandering Man (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you looked at Native American or African rituals for inspiration?

African holocast . Net has an interesting collection of rituals for all occasions.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 23, 2015)

My advice would be to study up on rituals and rites of religions that are not Christian, and go from there. A lot of times, the rituals bleed down from the actual mythology itself, like Christians taking communion to simulate the last supper. Sacrifice of some kind is often involved, and that's universal across many, many religions. Meditation, as well, is a common theme.

But as a general rule for world building, it's good to look at what happened in our world, and see how things evolved to be where they are now, and then you'll have a better understanding of how to cultivate similar roots within your fictional culture. While most writers hate to hear this, it's the truth: it requires research. Even fictional worlds often need real-world research in order to have an understanding of how societies develop.


----------



## shadowwalker (Nov 23, 2015)

Also may want to consider what each of the rites in these ceremonies represent. For example, in marriage ceremonies (not necessarily Christian), the wedding ring was a symbol of the binding of the woman to the man (which is why some wedding announcements refer to a "double-ring ceremony" - the man did not _have _to have a ring binding him to the woman). Don't have a ceremony just because you think a religion should have it - think about the significance for your religion, and what the rites symbolize (and if they're really necessary).


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 23, 2015)

Bishop said:


> My advice would be to study up on rituals and rites of religions that are not Christian, and go from there. A lot of times, the rituals bleed down from the actual mythology itself, like Christians taking communion to simulate the last supper. Sacrifice of some kind is often involved, and that's universal across many, many religions. Meditation, as well, is a common theme.
> 
> But as a general rule for world building, it's good to look at what happened in our world, and see how things evolved to be where they are now, and then you'll have a better understanding of how to cultivate similar roots within your fictional culture. While most writers hate to hear this, it's the truth: it requires research. Even fictional worlds often need real-world research in order to have an understanding of how societies develop.



So, what you're saying is, I need to build up this cult's mythology and go from there? Fair enough. 

I just figured I'd start with the rituals first then build the mythology, but I can see where you are coming from getting the mythos out of the way first.

Is there anything of particular interest I should look out for in my research? Any myth types I need to include such as creation myth, origin of death myth, or anything else?

My inspiration for this church is the twisted Christianity of the Westboro Baptist church, with elements of Slavic mythology. So I need suggestions for characters other than the "mad god" to add. Past prophets? A redeemer character? An ultimate evil being?


----------



## Bishop (Nov 23, 2015)

So, the biggest thing with religion in my experience is that it forms as a way to explain much of the world that isn't understood at the time of its inception. So if you religion was founded in a time when no one knew what the sun was, they'd likely have a myth about the sun. Moral codes are another common principle in most religions, with myths that act as cautionary or exemplary models for that code. Flesh these out. Or at least summarize them. And then as time passes, religions change their beliefs very slightly to suit the times. Generally, they're slow to accept change, though. Another thing to remember is that deeply religious people have traits that others don't. They speak differently, using lingo from their religion that differs from secular ones, and they think much more in line with their teachings rather than independent of them. Bear that in mind as you write these characters.

I always compare world building to an iceberg; your reader will likely only see the tip of it, but it's strength comes from what's never seen, the deeper parts. The more fleshed out it is for YOU as a writer, the parts that the reader does see will be founded on a much stronger base.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 23, 2015)

I would echo what others above have said and encourage you to look at non-Christian religions for inspiration. I'd particularly recommend looking at Hindu, Buddhist, and Shinto traditions to get a feel for how different ceremonies can be from what we are familiar with in the Christian west.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Stormy

You may want to check out _The Golden Bough_ by Sir James Frazer (the single volume, not the fourteen volume edition). There you will find loads of information on religious practices from a huge range of cultures.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 24, 2015)

So I went through My old notes and it looks like I planned out the ceremonies of marriage and funerals a long time ago.

But that still leaves the Sabbath and initiation. I was thinking for initiation (since a character is forcibly converted) the character must state something, along the lines of a Muslim declaring "there is no god but Allah". Torture usually isn't part of the initiation, but it's an easy process that can be done in conjunction with torture.

I'm still in the dark about what to plan for the Sabbath, but I want it to occur everyday at around noon.


----------



## InstituteMan (Nov 24, 2015)

What type of society are you writing about? A technologically advanced civilization could have all sorts of gizmos and communication tools that are used in a sabbath worship--everyone could watch the same lifestream via holo-projections or something. A less advanced civilization could have everyone make a private observance at that time wherever they are. 

One thing that strikes me about an initiation ceremony is that if this is the all-encompassing religion in the world you're writing about, why is there any need of an initiation ceremony involved? If the religion is all-powerful in the society, wouldn't everyone be presumed to belong just by virtue of being born in the society? There could be different levels of 'membership,' of course, but that's a point that bothered me a little bit as I've thought about your questions.

Good luck, and happy writing!


----------



## ppsage (Nov 24, 2015)

As far as initiation goes, it's pretty hard to beat cutting off the end of a guy's equipment.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 24, 2015)

Just out of interest is this religion monotheistic or polythene? Er, or whatever the word is.

The rites should relate to the history. One possibility is that the first seer was very much a hermit and solitary confinement is seen as a way to enlightenment. This could be used to devise both marriage and initiation ceremonies. Don't think in terms of short events though. Marriage could involve an opening ritual when the man confines the woman to a chosen place, a cell effectively, and the equivalent of the calling of the banns would be that the woman was ritually asked each week whether she wished to marry him. If it was a coerced marriage then she could be confined for a long time. Eventually she would give in and the man would enter the room ... On the other hand if she was too eager then he might leave it another week or two. Now that would be a cheap honeymoon.

Initiation would be similar without any nooky. The initiate would be released when they'd summoned up the courage to cut off an earlobe or do something similar. 

Personally I tend to give religion a miss and just rely on faith without all that other baggage, so maybe I'm not one to ask. 

By the way it's always good to throw in a dead language which hardly anyone knows as well, just to make it all the more mystical. That's not a dig at Catholics though. At my school the chap who was given the job of translating the Catholic liturgy into English, Monsignor Bruce Harbert, was a fellow pupil. No joking. At that time he was always joking about the rituals but he was serious about his religion.


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, I was without internet for the thanksgiving break.

Anyways, this is a pseudo-victorian society with the religion loosely based on the hateful ideology of the westboro baptist church. The dominant cult (called the church of zwebog or in it's political front "exceptionalism") has sought to bring order, morality and control to a once godless, indecent, and liberal society.

Zwebog is the sole god of the church. His name translates in polish to "mad god". He is supposedly the creator of everything, yet he hates what he has created and is punishing humanity by disjointed disasters. The creation story plays out like "Paradise lost". A creature named Nauka (polish translation: science) dared question Zwebog and set off his divine wrath against all creation.

I'm still missing key elements of the mythology, such as what kind of creature Nauka is, and why anyone should bother worshiping such a hateful god in the first place. Basically, this church is nothing more than a cruel man's effort to exert as much power as he possibly can, going so far as to claim god ordained him to places of power.

I think the isolation path is a terrible idea. besides, I've already come up with the marriage rites. I need an initiation ceremony (This religion is more popular in cities, so "missionaries" regularly kidnap country folk and force them to convert.) and some inane ritual that can be completed on a daily basis.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 30, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> I think the isolation path is a terrible idea.



I've no problem with that. I think it's pretty outlandish as well, but I intended it to be alien to our culture. One of the principles of religion appears to be that people are required to perform acts alien to their normal lives to demonstrate their faith. Some religions dominate lives in this way while others are religions of convenience designed to fit into normal life without disrupting it. It could be said that Henry VIII created a religion of convenience to permit his marriages of convenience when he originated the Church of England as the Catholic Church was too restrictive (and too wealthy as well). It could also be argued that the extent to which a religion interferes with life is a measure of how serious it is, but I don't argue with anyone about religion.


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 30, 2015)

JustRob said:


> I've no problem with that. I think it's pretty outlandish as well, but I intended it to be alien to our culture. One of the principles of religion appears to be that people are required to perform acts alien to their normal lives to demonstrate their faith. Some religions dominate lives in this way while others are religions of convenience designed to fit into normal life without disrupting it. It could be said that Henry VIII created a religion of convenience to permit his marriages of convenience when he originated the Church of England as the Catholic Church was too restrictive (and too wealthy as well). It could also be argued that the extent to which a religion interferes with life is a measure of how serious it is, but I don't argue with anyone about religion.



I'm trying to create a religion full to the brim with inconvenience, to illustrate just how silly I find religion.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 30, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> I'm trying to create a religion full to the brim with inconvenience, to illustrate just how silly I find religion.



Why didn't you say so in the first place?  
Let's see now:  The days of the week number ten - due to people originally counting with fingers (a week to be known as "bihand" or maybe zweihand).  On every tenth day they must fast from midnight to midnight.  Anyone dying on the Sabbath must be nailed/tied up to the front gate/door as a warning to others to only die on the other nine days - and to mark that family as "weak".  Any family reporting a death on the day after the Sabbath, must be interrogated to ensure that they're not lying.
Giving someone the finger is a severely punished offence because it is regarded as taking the Sabbath in vain.
Every Sabbath must be marked by each family giving a coin to be melted down.  The resulting liquid metal is to be used for making a weapon to repel non-believers.  The making of the weapon(s) is an annual mid-Winter ceremony where everyone huddles around the furnace to keep warm, while imbibing bread and wine (or maybe actual flesh and blood or some other combination).  No presents may be exchanged - only platitudes.  The ceremony lasts for five days - the five that remain after the thirty six weeks of ten days.  It can be known as Halbwoch (German for Half week).



> Basically, this church is nothing more  than a cruel man's effort to exert as much power as he possibly can,  going so far as to claim god ordained him to places of power.



Pretty normal stuff then?

Sorry, not trying to write it for you.  Just a few random thoughts popping into my head.


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 30, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> Why didn't you say so in the first place?
> Let's see now:  The days of the week number ten - due to people originally counting with fingers (a week to be known as "bihand" or maybe zweihand).  On every tenth day they must fast from midnight to midnight.  Anyone dying on the Sabbath must be nailed/tied up to the front gate/door as a warning to others to only die on the other nine days - and to mark that family as "weak".  Any family reporting a death on the day after the Sabbath, must be interrogated to ensure that they're not lying.
> Giving someone the finger is a severely punished offence because it is regarded as taking the Sabbath in vain.
> Every Sabbath must be marked by each family giving a coin to be melted down.  The resulting liquid metal is to be used for making a weapon to repel non-believers.  The making of the weapon(s) is an annual mid-Winter ceremony where everyone huddles around the furnace to keep warm, while imbibing bread and wine (or maybe actual flesh and blood or some other combination).  No presents may be exchanged - only platitudes.  The ceremony lasts for five days - the five that remain after the thirty six weeks of ten days.  It can be known as Halbwoch (German for Half week).
> ...



Woah! lots more advice than I needed!

I don't think I'll alter the week length, and money used in these ceremonies will only be counted as tithes, not used in making anything.

This church forbids the consumption of alcohol, so a traditional "Sabbath meal" wouldn't include the stuff. It is also worth noting that this church decrees everything must be colored white, be it food, buildings, clothes, even people! Naturally it's impossible to make absolutely everything white, but this is to show the extent of the insane belief system.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 30, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> Woah! lots more advice than I needed!
> 
> I don't think I'll alter the week length, and money used in these ceremonies will only be counted as tithes, not used in making anything.
> 
> This church forbids the consumption of alcohol, so a traditional "Sabbath meal" wouldn't include the stuff. It is also worth noting that this church decrees everything must be colored white, be it food, buildings, clothes, even people! Naturally it's impossible to make absolutely everything white, but this is to show the extent of the insane belief system.



My response had an element of tongue-in-cheek to it, but might have triggered a few thought processes.  I started writing and got a bit carried away  .  That's how it seems to be for me.


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 30, 2015)

Bishop said:


> My advice would be to study up on rituals and rites of religions that are not Christian, and go from there. A lot of times, the rituals bleed down from the actual mythology itself, like Christians taking communion to simulate the last supper. Sacrifice of some kind is often involved, and that's universal across many, many religions. Meditation, as well, is a common theme.
> 
> But as a general rule for world building, it's good to look at what happened in our world, and see how things evolved to be where they are now, and then you'll have a better understanding of how to cultivate similar roots within your fictional culture. While most writers hate to hear this, it's the truth: it requires research. Even fictional worlds often need real-world research in order to have an understanding of how societies develop.



Seconded. It's a supremely useful tool in world building to dictate the previous century of history and cultural development- you'll walk out from an hour of world-con with a world, and characters, that show much more depth and richness if done properly.


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 30, 2015)

I've created my fictional nation on the forum "nationstates" to help me sort through all my notes on the subject. Here's the factbook:

http://www.nationstates.net/nation=new_vudnia/detail=factbook


----------

